# Dorico 3 - it's coming soon!



## stigc56 (Sep 2, 2019)

Thursday 5 September at 2pm BST: Dorico live stream!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 2, 2019)

stigc56 said:


> Thursday 5 September at 2pm BST: Dorico live stream!


Excited. Dorico has been great for me and the updates just keep getting better


----------



## Assa (Sep 2, 2019)

Very excited too! Can't wait to see what is going to be implemented with version 3!


----------



## rudi (Sep 3, 2019)

Sptifire Audio BBC SO last week... Dorico 3 this week!
Happy days


----------



## zolhof (Sep 4, 2019)

Excited too! I'm really looking forward to seeing if the Iconica rumors turn out to be true and how it will compare to NP3. So tempted to finally make the switch... 

There's a playlist of new features here but currently set to private. What a tease!


----------



## JohnG (Sep 4, 2019)

Let us know! I don't want to pay Avid moneys every month / year for Sib and Fin makes me cry.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 4, 2019)

I jumped on board to Dorico Pro 2 and I love NP integration with it. I've heard Iconica but never bothered downloading the demo- way too bloated for composing and the sound really didn't do much for me (I'm a huge OT fan btw but the demos just didn't convince me to buy into it). I hope NP steps up some playback that is present on Sibelius but not Dorico like playing harp gliss's and things of that nature.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 4, 2019)

Oh this is nice. I get to wake up tomorrow morning and have my coffee whilst watching the live stream. Yeah!


----------



## Manaberry (Sep 5, 2019)

*New Features in Dorico 3*

I assume this is a fail from Steinberg to release this already on Youtube before the live event but here you go:


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 5, 2019)

Man isn't that snazzy!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 5, 2019)

so it comes with a micro choir - is there anyway to assign the microchoir for choir playback and Noteperformer for the rest?


----------



## Assa (Sep 5, 2019)

Spent my morning watching the dorico 3 tutorials - I just love how well this software is thought through. And finally instruments can be condensed into 1 stave now 

I also love the comments feature, I will be using this all the time. And the harp calculator is super handy.

Version 3 can also already be purchased:









Compare the Versions of Dorico: Elements & Pro


Dorico comes in three editions: Pro, Elements and SE. Compare their features to find the edition that's right for you.




new.steinberg.net


----------



## stigc56 (Sep 5, 2019)

Yes it's online!
Hope for efficiency improvements when you have lots of flows, but the new features just proves that it just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 5, 2019)

I downloaded and have it up and running already. yeah, the condensed score feature is KILLER. Also, playback now includes glissandi which is super nice. I loaded one of my Dorico 2 projects and stuff that didn't play on NotePerformer 3 before now does. Yeay! These guys just keep knocking it out of the park.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Sep 5, 2019)

I am testing Dorico right now.
Question:




I have two Cs (first one is in ordinary treble clef), then the clef changes to an octaved one. So both Cs should sound the same. But they don't. It is as if the octaved clef gets completely ignored. What am I doing wrong here?


----------



## VinRice (Sep 5, 2019)

Auto-Conducter's score and auto Harp diagrams... thank you Jesus.


----------



## Manaberry (Sep 5, 2019)

I've upgraded to Dorico 3 Pro. I'm still watching the videos first but well, it's going to be cool to work with next couple of months.


----------



## zolhof (Sep 5, 2019)

Scoring Notes in-depth review:








Dorico 3 changes the score - Scoring Notes


Steinberg has released Dorico 3 with a first for any music notation program: automatic condensing of individual players into a full score layout. Guitar notation, harp pedaling, harmonics, grouped playing techniques, and comments are just a few of the dozens of new features and improvements in...




www.scoringnotes.com





So much to like about this release. I'm running out of excuses to keep torturing myself with Finale


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 5, 2019)

I can't select NotePerformer as an option in Dorico 3. 

Anyone have success getting NP3 to appear in Dorico 3? Is there any trick getting it to appear?


----------



## Manaberry (Sep 5, 2019)

synergy543 said:


> I can't select NotePerformer as an option in Dorico 3.
> 
> Anyone have success getting NP3 to appear in Dorico 3? Is there any trick getting it to appear?



It's kind of broken indeed. You should reinstall NP3 and restart Dorico to properly see it. At least it did work for me.


----------



## Robin (Sep 5, 2019)

There's workaround for NP: https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=246&t=167392#p894794


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 5, 2019)

Thanks Robin! Much appreciated. 

These things are always frustrating as I never know if its me or the software.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Sep 5, 2019)

zolhof said:


> So much to like about this release. I'm running out of excuses to keep torturing myself with Finale


I use Sibelius. I'm hoping that Sibelius steps up their game and comes up with another cool name like "Sibelius Super Ultimate Pro". 

Yeah, this review has me tempted to make the switcheroo. I just re-upped my Sibelius for another year. I like Sibelius (Avid is another story) but progress has been so slow, while Dorico is coming up with real innovation and a real sample library. I hope the Sibelius team takes time out from their "Let's come up with another name and another pricing scheme" meetings to notice that they are about to lose some customers if they don't get a-movin.


----------



## Robin (Sep 5, 2019)

The problem with Sibelius is that it is based on code that is more than 20 years old (same as Finale) and it is basically impossible to add functions such as Dorico has without completely rewriting the whole thing. I'm no coder but as I got it from talks the way the softwares differ in "thinking about music" makes a huge difference here as this fundamental difference simply allows functions in Dorico to work way more effective and hollistic while Sibelius and Finale simply superimpose functionality. It's like the difference between solving a problem from the root vs solving its symptoms.


----------



## Symfoniq (Sep 5, 2019)

Robin said:


> The problem with Sibelius is that it is based on code that is more than 20 years old (same as Finale) and it is basically impossible to add functions such as Dorico has without completely rewriting the whole thing. I'm no coder but as I got it from talks the way the softwares differ in "thinking about music" makes a huge difference here as this fundamental difference simply allows functions in Dorico to work way more effective and hollistic while Sibelius and Finale simply superimpose functionality. It's like the difference between solving a problem from the root vs solving its symptoms.



As a professional developer, I can confirm that design decisions have long-term consequences, and technical debt can really weigh projects down. Refactoring complex code bases can take many months or years.

As unfortunate as the UK Sibelius team layoffs were, it resulted in a dream scenario for the developers who went on to create Dorico: If you could revisit all your assumptions based on what you know now, what would you do differently? This is a rare opportunity for most developers, and the Dorico team seems to be making the most of it.


----------



## Sears Poncho (Sep 5, 2019)

Robin said:


> The problem with Sibelius is that it is based on code that is more than 20 years old (same as Finale) and it is basically impossible to add functions such as Dorico has without completely rewriting the whole thing.


I think they did re-write some last year. I'm not a coder at all and don't understand exactly what they did.

I would say that the bigger problem with Avid is greed.  The CEO (back when all this was happening) got a hefty 2mil raise (5 mil to 7 mil), so did several in upper management, then the Sibelius team was sacked. As it is now, years later and "stable", they have a skeleton crew. 

I think some of us are "hooked" enough that we would settle for moderate improvements since it would be difficult to switch to a new program after years of Sibelius use. About 2 years ago they had some nice improvements with multi-edit features that were in the right direction. Since then it's been trivial little releases. Now would be a good time to make some progress.... because the new Dorico features are going to be very impressive.

I have poor eyesight. Sibelius allows one to hide the ribbon and have the whole screen basically empty, so that's really in their favor.


----------



## joebaggan (Sep 5, 2019)

Manaberry said:


> It's kind of broken indeed. You should reinstall NP3 and restart Dorico to properly see it. At least it did work for me.



Right, looks like the Dorico 3 upgrade was a NP Fail. A shame considering NP is the best option for playback from notation software.


----------



## Robin (Sep 5, 2019)

Sears Poncho said:


> I have poor eyesight. Sibelius allows one to hide the ribbon and have the whole screen basically empty, so that's really in their favor.



You can hide all panels in Dorico (even by keyswitch) with the same effect.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 5, 2019)

I set up my new playback template to have the micro choir + berlin harp/piano + noteperformer loads as a default...so good!


----------



## Sears Poncho (Sep 6, 2019)

Robin said:


> You can hide all panels in Dorico (even by keyswitch) with the same effect.


Good to know, thanks. 

I am assuming there will be a new demo? I tried it when it first came out and wasn't really ready for prime time, I will give it another go if they have a new trial.


----------



## stigc56 (Sep 6, 2019)

Manuel Stumpf said:


> I am testing Dorico right now.
> Question:
> 
> 
> ...


I have discussed this issue with Daniel S. He disagree with you (and me) that those two c's should be equal sounding. I don't know why. It works that way in Sibelius.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Sep 6, 2019)

stigc56 said:


> I have discussed this issue with Daniel S. He disagree with you (and me) that those two c's should be equal sounding. I don't know why. It works that way in Sibelius.


Ok thank you. Then it seems to be done like that on purpose. I was just wondering.


----------

